# Mouseover scrolling frame.



## Ethan Ross (Mar 28, 2006)

Hail and well met to yee, plebians! I've a question, and I'd love if someone could help me out here. I have two frames, a top frame and a bottom frame, however, I'd prefer that there be no scroll bars on this page because I feel it may be a bit ugly! So, what I'd like is to be able to have an image saying 'scroll up', and one saying 'scroll down', in the top frame, and when I mouse over these images, it either scrolls up the bottom frame or scrolls down the bottom frame depending on which appropriate image is moused-over.

Is it doable? I think it is, I think I used to have a code which did it, but I think I lost it, heh.

Edit: P.S., the code must work in Firefox.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

This is the closest I have found and it works in mozilla/firefox.

Enter this into the head:
<script type="text/javascript">

/***********************************************
* IFRAME Scroller script- © Dynamic Drive DHTML code library (www.dynamicdrive.com)
* This notice MUST stay intact for legal use
* Visit Dynamic Drive at http://www.dynamicdrive.com/ for full source code
***********************************************/

//specify path to your external page:
var iframesrc="external.htm"

//You may change most attributes of iframe tag below, such as width and height:
document.write('



')

</script>

Now save this file to your computer (same directory as page using scrollers):
Right click here and click "Save As..."

I'm afraid that if this wasn't what you were looking for, you will probably have to use flash to use totally customized scrollers. I will keep looking though!


----------

